# Weekly Photo Challenge #42 for Week of May 1, 2016



## wvdawg (Apr 30, 2016)

This week's theme is GLASS and the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 2, 2016)

Awww the age old question is the GLASS half full or half empty??


----------



## BERN (May 2, 2016)

*the answer (from a nerd)*



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Awww the age old question is the GLASS half full or half empty??



The glass, of course, is sub-optimally designed for the fluid requirement. (Sayeth the engineer)




BTW, nice photo!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2016)

GLASS fish.


----------



## wvdawg (May 2, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Awww the age old question is the GLASS half full or half empty??



I have always said it is the wrong sized glass!  Good one Mike!


----------



## wvdawg (May 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GLASS fish.



Now wait a minute - that's two of them in a row!  How many glass fish do you have?  Neat shot of it and you worked in a touch of the pool for Mike!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 2, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> Now wait a minute - that's two of them in a row!  How many glass fish do you have?  Neat shot of it and you worked in a touch of the pool for Mike!



By GOLLY your right dawg   Sooner or later she'd get a pool shot in


----------



## wvdawg (May 3, 2016)

*I use this monocular*

to glass for turkeys!


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2016)

looking out the looking glass


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 4, 2016)

karen936 said:


> looking out the looking glass



Karen that is a really cool picture and you put some thought into it and it turned out NEAT


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2016)

thanks


----------



## wvdawg (May 4, 2016)

karen936 said:


> looking out the looking glass



Good job!  Interesting capture!


----------



## Batgirl (May 9, 2016)

Windows in an old barn, no glass.


----------

